# Erstellen eines Buttons



## Der Schatten (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte einen Button wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 erstellen.

Ich habe es schon mit Adobe Photoshop, Adobe ImageReady, Ulead PhotoImpact und ein paar anderen versucht. Da mich bisher noch keines der getesteten Anwendungen zum Ziel gebracht hat, musste ich mich jetzt für eines entscheiden. Ich versuchte nun, diesen Button von A bis Z mit Photoshop zu erstellen.

Den Umriss habe ich schon erstellt, komme jetzt allerdings nicht weiter. Deshalb stelle ich die Frage, wie ich dabei in einzelnen Schritten vorgehen muss. Die vorangegangene Google-Suche brachte keine Ergebnisse, es führte mich allerdings auf dieses Forum.
Ich hoffe, es kommt die Resonanz, mit der ich das endlich verstehe.


MfG


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. Oktober 2004)

Als erstes einen Farbverlauf machen von Transparent zu schwarz von oben nach unten.
Dann neue Ebene und diese Balken unten und oben machen. Dann mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug und mit Drehen dieses abschnitte reinmachen[Kannst vielleicht auch in einer anderen Datei machen und dann einfügen wenn es so besser geht.Zum Schluss das fragezeichen (google) und die Schrift reinmachen mit shadow.


----------



## Der Schatten (30. Oktober 2004)

> Dann neue Ebene und diese Balken unten und oben machen. Dann mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug und mit Drehen dieses abschnitte reinmachen


Kannst Du mir verraten, wie das geht? Bin bei Photoshop noch ganz unerfahren. Aber mit deiner bzw. eurer Unterstützung kann sich das ja ändern.



> ...  und die Schrift reinmachen mit shadow.


Ist mit shadow eine Funktion von Photoshop oder ein eigenständiges Programm gemeint?

EDIT:
Ich habe mit Google nach einem Bild im Stile des Fragezeichens - bei mir soll es ein § sein - gefunden, bzw. sie ließen sich nicht speichern (wieso auch immer). Im Grunde sind das ja nur zwei zusammengesetzte S. Wie kann ich so ein Bild selbst erstellen, also statt des ? ein § ?

Ich hoffe, ihr findet meine Fragen nicht zu banal.



MfG


----------



## X-trOn (30. Oktober 2004)

Also erstmal nimm statt Tranzparent zu schwarz hellsilber zu dunkel silber für den Farbverlauf, 

dann machst du eine neue Ebene (im ebenen  Fenster, ganz rechts unten)

dann zoomst dam am besten etwas um mehr zu sehen (strg + plus taste) 

Dann nimm das Auswahltool mach auf der neuen ebene eine auswahl. diese füllst du mit einem grün (rechtsklick füllen)

am einfachsten nimmst du jetzt den radiergummi und machst die aussparungen hinein. (es gibt bessere möglichkeiten, aber das ist die einfachste)

dann nimmst du das text tool und schreibst den text rein

greatz 
X-trOn


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Oktober 2004)

Also,
Habe hier einen Link zu einem gut nachvollziehbaren Tutorial:

http://www.spectare.de/photoshop-tutorial-aqua-button-erstellen.html

Das Endergebnis sieht zwar anders aus, als das, was Du machen willst, aber die Anfangsschritte erklären gut und übersichtlich, wie man mit Verläufen und Effekten einen plastisch wirkenden Button erzeugt.

Außerdem bietet das Tutorial einen Einblick in die Funktionsweise der Fülloptionen, die dir sehr frei variable Effekte ermöglichen. Die Buchstaben mit dem Leuchtkranz aus Deiner Vorlage lassen sich damit auch ganz leicht nachmachen. 

Eine andere Ausgangsform als ein Oval zu nehmen, ist wohl eine zumutbare Transferleistung


----------



## Der Schatten (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann den Farbverlauf leider nicht übertragen. Ich denke, den Farbverlauf nun so eingestellt zu haben, wie ich in benötige. Wenn ich dann versuche, den Button zu füllen, kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Konnte das Verlaufswerkzeug nicht benutzen, weil das Werkzeug bei Bildern mit indizierten Farben nicht funktioniert (konvertieren Sie das Bild in den Graustufen-Farbmodus)." Wenn ich das gemacht habe, kommt: "Konnte das Verlaufswerkzeug nicht benutzen, weil das Werkzeug bei Bildern mit indizierten Farben nicht funktioniert (konvertieren Sie das Bild in den RBG-Farbmodus)."

Ich glaube, Ps will mich verarschen.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. Oktober 2004)

Geh oben auf Image bzw. Bild müsste es bei der dt.Version sein (3. von links) und dann Modus auf RGB stellen.


----------



## Der Schatten (31. Oktober 2004)

Das wird zwar eine schwere Geburt, dennoch nähern wir uns dem Ziel.

Die Form hat jetzt den gewünschten Farbverlauf. Was mir jetzt Probleme bereitet, ist die Ebene. Denn ich habe kein Ebenen-Fenster, sondern lediglich einen Punkt "Ebene" in der Menüleiste (oben: Datei, Bearbeiten, ...).

Versuchsweise habe ich auch schon das mit dem Radiergummi ausprobiert. Das ganze sieht dann aber ziemlich händisch aus. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit ala CAD-Programm, wo man einen Punkt markiert und dann eine Schräge im 45°-Winkel anfügt oder zwei Punkte markiert (müsste man vorher berechnen) und dann diese Punkte mit einer Linie verbindet?

Ich habe schon einige Tutorials durchsucht, aber in keiner fand ich die gesuchte Antwort. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr noch etwas Geduld mit mir habt.



MfG


----------



## Boromir (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hänge hier mal eine psd Datei an mit dem Button.
Das ist mein Lösungsvorschlag.
Wenn man Teile aus einem Untergrund rausschneiden will nimmt man eine Auswahl, diese kann man transformieren. Beim drehen der Auswahl die Umschalttaste gedrückt halten dann geht das in Gradschritten. Danach die Entf Taste drücken und raus ist der Abschnitt.

Boromir


----------



## Der Schatten (31. Oktober 2004)

Das sieht jetzt schon fast so aus, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Drei Korrekturen sind noch nötig. Zum einen ist der weiße Farbstreifen etwas zu breit, zum anderen soll statt faq ein anderer Text darin stehen. Und die weiße Kontur ausserhalb der Schrägen sollte nicht zu sehen sein.

Bitte verzeih, aber das ... 





> Wenn man Teile aus einem Untergrund rausschneiden will nimmt man eine Auswahl, diese kann man transformieren. Beim drehen der Auswahl die Umschalttaste gedrückt halten dann geht das in Gradschritten. Danach die Entf Taste drücken und raus ist der Abschnitt.


... sagt mir ausser Bahnhof gar nichts.

Kennst Du ein Tutorial, wie das im einzelnen und am besten von A-Z erklärt wird?
Ich kenne mich mit Anwendungen ansonsten spitze aus, nur in der Thematik Grafikbearbeitung bin ich noch komplett neu. Möglicherweise ist dieser Button, wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, für einen absoluten Anfänger noch zu schwer. Weshalb mir wohl auch die diversen Tutorials und Themen in Foren nichts sagen. Abschrecken tut mich das aber trotzdem nicht. Irgendwie muss man es ja lernen.


MfG


----------



## Boromir (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug eine Auswahl aufziehen, dann auf Auswahl-Auswahl transformieren. Jetzt kannst du die Auswahl drehen. Wenn die richtige Position erreicht ist Enter drücken, anschließend die Entf Taste drücken.

Boromir


----------



## Der Schatten (1. November 2004)

Da weiß ich aber jetzt nicht, wie mir das weiterhelfen soll.

Um mein Problem etwas näher zu beschreiben: Man sieht es zwar auch bei der Originalgröße, besser sieht man es allerdings, wenn man es vergrößert. An den Schrägen ist ausserhalb eine kleine weiße Fläche in Form eines Dreieckes zu sehen. Das darf nicht sein. Denn wenn der Button später auf einem blauen Hintergrund platziert wird, würde man das sehen. Abgesehen davon wird dieses weiße Dreieck von der schwarzen Umrandung noch hervor gehoben. Trotz der schräge, die Du eingezogen hast, ist die Gesamtkontur immer noch Rechteckig.

Ich stelle mir das auf drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten vor:

1.) Man setzt einen Startpunkt, von dem aus eine Linie im 45°-Winkel gezogen wird, und die Form der Kontur sich dann dem entsprechend ändert - entweder automatisch oder man hat die Möglichkeit, die manuell zu bewerkstelligen.
2.) Man ändert z.B. deine Vorlage. Ändert man die Größe der Kontur, ändert man die Größe des gesamten Rechtecks, aber nicht die Form der Kontur. Wenn man den Eckpunkt markiert und einfach diesen nach innen zieht, würde man nicht die Größe, sondern den Konturumriss verändern.
3.) Man zeichnet die Kontur nicht über die Rechteck-Funktion, sondern zeichnet die einzelnen Seiten mit der Linien-Funktion. Das wäre allerdings ziemlich umständlich und würde darüber hinaus auch ziemlich unprofessionell aussehen.
Ich hoffe, meine Vorstellung und Intention wurde somit klar, und ihr habt eine Lösung für mein Problem parat.


MfG


----------



## Boromir (1. November 2004)

Hallo Schatten,

du weißt ja sicherlich welche Farbe deine Page später haben soll.
Dann ändere doch einfach in Photoshop die Hintergrundfarbe dementsprechend.

Bsp:


----------

